# You tube vid of an Accutron movement in slow motion



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

Hello Gents,

I posted this up on another forum and got side tracked before adding it here. My apologies if you have seen it already.

The video show close up slow motion of the Bulova Accutron movement. It is quite an eye opener and could be potentially bad for your wallet! It made me want to buy one anyway.

Therefore buyer discretion advised, you were warned!


----------



## Noslho (Nov 13, 2016)

Shows just how precise these mechanisms are. Stunning footage of pallets in action. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Amazing ! Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

That is way cool, I regret selling three of the four I've had. Perhaps I should hunt down another... although it would be an Omega variant (the hum is more pleasant) :yes:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

First time I have seen it! Thanks for posting amazing!

Cheers Martin


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Cool! Cheers!


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Wow! That really is amazing. Thanks for sharing


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Thank you for the video. Should I mention that I could have bought a Skeleton Bulova Accutron for 200$ a few weeks ago ? :russian_roulette:


----------



## Westclox (Jan 22, 2017)

electorn said:


> Hello Gents,
> 
> I posted this up on another forum and got side tracked before adding it here. My apologies if you have seen it already.
> 
> ...


 I have one but not in working condition since 20 years ..and the watch will stay in her juice . Too much complicated but i keep it for my futire collection .


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

That's amazing, thanks for sharing.


----------

